# Home birth hopeful?



## xxmyheartxx

So I know I'm mega early into pregnancy but since we have being trying I've said all along I want a home birth with the possibility of it being a water birth, with dd2 I had pre eclampsia and induced and with ds1 I had high bp at the end and was induced also, will this limit my chance of having a home birth, or if as long as I'm healthy and baby is ok they will allow it? 

I've looked on line to see if any hb meetings I can go to and there is nothing in my local area.


----------



## NDH

You would be classed as high risk, but in the Uk you have the final say whether you get a homebirth or not - consultants can say no, but you can basically say thanks I've taken it under advisement but plan to homebirth anyway. If you dont have signs of pre e this time there's no reason you can't birth at home, though obviously its not something that would happen if you need to be induced,


----------

